# Free wine bottles



## Plymouthpete (Aug 21, 2007)

I have about 5 cases (60) bottles of the .750 ltr. size that a friend of mine gave me. They all have the labels removed and are in good shape. I have so many bottles waiting to be filled, I don't need any more. If anyone wants these, all you have to do is contact me and pick them up. 


They are FREE FREE FREE,I live in northwest Connecticut and can give you directions how to get here or I can possibly meet you somewhere. I hate to just send them to the dump or recylcing plant when I know there are fellow winemakers that may need some bottles.


thanks
Pete


----------



## Lmcirig (Aug 21, 2007)

that's nice



Wish I lived a little closer!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 21, 2007)

I will take them off your hands since I have quite a few batches bulk aging and will need to bottle soon as I need carboys for some new ones. Please Pm me with your address as I live in Middlebury, Ct. If you would like to trade some wines also let me know. Thanx, Wade!


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wade:

I'll trade ya some wine for those bottles!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 21, 2007)

Jobe, you come to my house so I can meet in you in person and Ill give ya all the bottles I have + a few bottles of every wine I have in stock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## grapeman (Aug 22, 2007)

Plymouthpete,
Your post didn't dissapear. I sent it to Wade in a PM-private message. It isn't always a good idea to post your personal information online, such as a phone number. Sorry for any confusion it might have caused.


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 22, 2007)

wade said:


> Jobe, you come to my house so I can meet in you in person



Be careful what you wish for..................


----------



## Wade E (Aug 22, 2007)

Bring it on!


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 22, 2007)

Actually, I was driving down 49 today, which is a road that goes between my Asheboro office and my Charlotte office and remembered that your sister lived down that way somewhere. I wished I was online at that moment and looked up where you said she lived. I would have looked her up and got the true skinny on you!





Never hurts to know a little secrete about someone................


----------



## Wade E (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey, watch it now buddy!



Good luck trying to catch her when she is home! I can never get a hold of her except for the occasional email. She is 1 of those people who can not sit still and has to eat all the time just to not vanish into thin air. Dont know where she got that from as the rest of the family has to park our butts on the scale and watch what we eat. i have maintained 170 lbs for awhile now but if I dont stay on top of the scale Ive made it to 215 a few times and swear that I wont let that happen again cause its sooooo hard to get back down, ugggggggg!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 24, 2007)

I met PlymouthPete tonight and exchanged 4 wines. I gave him a Black Currant, Raspberry, Cherry, and a Sparkling in exchange for a Cream Sherry, White Zin, Riesling, and a Blackberry Merlot plus the 5 cases of bottles!





He is a very nice guy with a beautiful house and a beautiful wife and lucky him, he has a neighbor who has a pick your own blueberry farm right across the street! I will b visiting that place next year and probably make a blueberry port. Right now I have no room in my freezer.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## OldWino1 (Sep 3, 2007)

I have found that it only takes about 3 familes that drink wine to give you all the bottles that you would ever need for making wine at home. I have case boxes of 1.5 and 750ml that have been delabeled and clean the first time. I have had to cut the bottle givers off. I still give them some wine though. But ilike to get my bottles back because my labels are designed to come off easy makes washing them twice easier. I store the first time cleand bottles in wine case boxes makes it a little less clutter. My sons old closet is full of these boxes.


----------

